# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Early Alpine human occupation backdates westward human migration in Late Glacial Euro

## Flann Fina

I’m not sure if this has been posted yet, so here it is:


*Early Alpine human occupation backdates westward human migration in Late Glacial Europe**Abstract*The end of the Last Glacial Maximum (LGM) in Europe (~16.5 ka ago) set in motion major changes in human culture and population structure. In Southern Europe, Early Epigravettian material culture was replaced by Late Epigravettian art and technology about 18-17 ka ago at the beginning of southern Alpine deglaciation, although available genetic evidence from individuals who lived ~14 ka ago opened up questions on the impact of migrations on this cultural transition only after that date. Here we generate new genomic data from a human mandible uncovered at the Late Epigravettian site of Riparo Tagliente (Veneto, Italy), that we directly dated to 16,980-16,510 cal BP (2σ). This individual, affected by a low-prevalence dental pathology named focal osseous dysplasia, attests that the very emergence of Late Epigravettian material culture in Italy was already associated with migration and genetic replacement of the Gravettian-related ancestry. In doing so, we push back by at least 3,000 years the date of the diffusion in Southern Europe of a genetic component linked to Balkan/Anatolian refugia, previously believed to have spread during the later Bolling/Allerod warming event (~14 ka ago). Our results suggest that demic diffusion from a genetically diverse population may have substantially contributed to cultural changes in LGM and post-LGM Southern Europe, independently from abrupt shifts to warmer and more favourable conditions.


Unfortunately, I can’t post any links now but if you Google the title it’ll come up.

----------


## bicicleur

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...08.10.241430v1

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...ntary-material

is it a Villabrunan?

----------


## Hawk

The Y-DNA is once again I2.

----------


## Anfänger

What about phenotype ? Blue eyed?

----------


## Anfänger

> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...08.10.241430v1
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...ntary-material
> is it a Villabrunan?


Yes it is very much like Villabrunna1 and from the same region in North Eastern Italy.

----------


## Aaron0700

nice article

----------


## Flann Fina

> ……. …… 
> is it a Villabrunan?



Thank you for the links!

----------


## torzio

> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...08.10.241430v1
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...ntary-material
> is it a Villabrunan?



no , not Villabruna...who was found near the modern town of Feltre

*Riparo Tagliente (northeastern Italy) represents the earliest available evidence of human occupation of the southern Alpine slope while the main glaciers in the area started withdrawing 17.7 ka ago*, 
*Epigravettian migrations 3,000 years before Villabruna**Y-DNA I2-M436, mtDNA U4’9*

----------


## ratchet_fan

Interesting that mtdna U4 forms a clade with East African? mtdna U9. Is U9 found anywhere else?

----------


## bicicleur

Attachment 12286
interesting

----------


## bicicleur

note that Tagliente is very close to the mesolithic R7 & R15 in the Moots paper, both Y-DNA and autosomal

https://www.yfull.com/tree/I-M223/

----------


## jose luis

​​The bow and arrows is a decisive advantage that can live up to the explanation of population replacement and these new dates agree with the first known traces of bow and arrows in Europe that date from 17,500–18,000.

----------

